# found under "fish" on craigslist- link added



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

never know what will come up..... i would so get this if i had the money!
1967 Rolls Royce Silver Shadow

der........


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahh! No link!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Kathie doesn't want us to get it either


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awww man.. someone got it before me? HAHA!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

and hire dave to drive me. he works for food. i would buy him a fancy chaufer hat. and drink wine while he drives me to the thrift shops for fish stuff. wonder if the back seat folds down to accomadate tanks. i would just sit in it for the a/c. i would worship this car. and when we stop at lights, i would roll down my electric window and ask all those drivers without a/c with their windows rolled down if they had any grey poupon. 

that is what i would do. yup.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Put some wall-mounted tanks in it! Over the back passenger windows so the people in the back think they're in a submarine!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U r so bad Kathie lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Put some wall-mounted tanks in it! Over the back passenger windows so the people in the back think they're in a submarine!


good plan! and i could do saltwater because of the freezing a/c.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh...and i will install a partition between the front and back seat in case dave wants to eat chilli or hot wings and an intercom so he can have privacy..................


----------

